# Zoe the wrecking ball



## Scott Bushey (Jan 20, 2005)

My daughter Zoe is a one man wrecking ball. 

Zoe: 1 Dad: 0


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL - How old is Zoe?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 20, 2005)

16 mos


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 20, 2005)

Colleen

Funny! Gettin back at me huh?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, Zoe and I had a talk earlier...

tell her I said "you go, girl!"

naw...I actually enjoyed the debate. And yes, having daughters will bring a man to his knees!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 20, 2005)

When my Jackson was 10 months old or so we used to call him Hurricane Jackson!


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 20, 2005)

I have 2 boys - 6 and 7 yrs old now.. but 16 months wasn't that long ago...! 
Andrew, "hurricane" is a great description of what mine were capable of too - actually still are 

Scott - enjoy it while it lasts... it really is a sweet time isn't it? 
I can tell you enjoy her


----------



## lwadkins (Jan 20, 2005)

Ahhh, my daughter is now safely married. She was a good girl till her junior and senior years in high school when she turned evil for 2 years.

Just trying to be encouraging


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> Ahhh, my daughter is now safely married. She was a good girl till her junior and senior years in high school when she turned evil for 2 years.
> 
> Just trying to be encouraging



My daughter is in her "evil" faze right now. I'm praying it only last 2 years.


----------



## lwadkins (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll be glad to join you in that prayer Adam. If it only lasts two years you might survive it..


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 20, 2005)

Scott,

I know EXACTLY how you feel. Abby is 18 months and I am constantly saying, "how did this get out" and "where did this come from"


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> I'll be glad to join you in that prayer Adam. If it only lasts two years you might survive it..



If last longer, she may not survive it.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> If last longer, she may not survive it.



Next time just get a gerbil.


----------

